# Sound proofing Case 970 tractor cab



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

Just wondering what I can do to help quiet it down in the cab? All of the interior foam stuff is all worn out and basically not there anymore. I am going to replace all of the interior foam pieces with one of the kits that they sell on the internet. Does anyone recommend which kit to buy? Do they fit well? Thanks


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I bet you could give All States Ag parts a call and they could tell you what one you need.

https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/default.asp

877-530-4430


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Fehr Cab Interiors. High quality and cut perfectly to fit.

Put sound deadener/heat shield on the firewall and under the floor mat. Makes it not so miserable in the cab.


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks Cowboy


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks Stack


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have used Fehr and there kits are really nice and well fitting and I prefer them....but not cheap.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Like several others said, go with Fehr, high quality kits that are usually better than the OEM.


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

Does anyone have any pics of one of these kits installed


----------

